# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  اثار فرعونية

## nour2005



----------


## nour2005



----------


## جوليا

نور كان نفسي اشوف الصور مش ظاهرة عندي

----------


## nour2005



----------


## جوليا

شكراااااااااااا جدااااااااا صور رائعة فعلا

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## Hesham Osman

للاسف الشديد انا مش قادر افتح الصور.

----------


## nour2005

> نور كان نفسي اشوف الصور مش ظاهرة عندي


اختي الغالية جوليا
انا عدّلت شوية في الصور اللي في اول الموضوع
اظن دلوقت ظهرت عندك 
 :f2:

----------


## Hesham Osman

_مجموعة  صور جميله فعلا,
 تسلم ايدك يا اختي._

----------


## nour2005

> _مجموعة  صور جميله فعلا,
>  تسلم ايدك يا اختي._


الحمد لله اخي الفاضل
كويس ان الصور ظهرت وانها اعجبتك 
الف شكر عالمرور الكريم
 :f2:

----------


## saladino

*روعة وجديدة الصورة دى

مشكورة على الصور nour2005

[line]







*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*ألف ألف شكر لأختنا الفاضلة نور على مجموعة الصور الفرعونية

وشكرا لصلادينو على الإضافة

*

----------


## nour2005

> *ألف ألف شكر لأختنا الفاضلة نور على مجموعة الصور الفرعونية
> 
> وشكرا لصلادينو على الإضافة
> 
> *


كل الشكر لمرورك الطيّب
اخي الكريم 
عز الدين 
 :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت نور مجموعة رائعة شكرا لك و شكر لsaladino علي الاضافة
ارجو ان تسمحي لي بالمشاركة و الاضافة الي مجموعتك الرائعة

----------


## nour2005

> الاخت نور مجموعة رائعة شكرا لك و شكر لsaladino علي الاضافة
> ارجو ان تسمحي لي بالمشاركة و الاضافة الي مجموعتك الرائعة



اخي الكريم 
فرعون طيبة 
المجموعة التي قدمتها 
اكثر من رائعة 
الف شكر 
تحيتي وتقديري لك 
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

نور صور جميلة قوى قوى للحضارة الفرعونية وتحفة

بس الصورة ديه من مدينة البتراء الأثرية فى الأردن



مش فى مصر


تسلم ايدك على المجموعة الرائعة
وان شاء الله نقدر برضه نضيف عليها بإذن الله

----------


## ayman ann

عمل فوق الرائع شكرا

----------

